
Ask HN: Vested options with 500K strike price. What can I do? - ee_throwaway
I have been at my current company for over 4 years. When I joined, I was offered stock options with high strike price which would cost me about $500K to exercise. At that time, I was hoping that the stock price would go up by the time it vests, and a 100% gain in the stock price would net me a decent amount of money.<p>However, after 4 years the company is still marching on at the same stock price, still in  private mode with only internal investments(no outside funding).<p>We expect to become profitable in another two years in optimistic scenario, and things may change then (outside investment &#x2F; ipo etc.).<p>Is waiting till another two years my only option ? Or is there anything else I should considering, if I want to get out and explore other opportunities?<p>If I could get out without any loss, I want to explore a different area for a couple of years, to give more job flexibility in the future. Currently I am working in the area of my PhD with not a lot of flexibility to move around.<p>Suggestions appreciated.
======
eip
Do they expire?

~~~
ee_throwaway
They do expire in three months after I am out of job.

